# Macabre-Oddities??



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Just finally saw this show last night. I felt both entranced and disgusted by it. For anyone that hasn't seen it,it's about a little shop in New York that sells very odd things. We're talking,skulls,hair art (artwork made with human hair),mummified parts,two headed animals,etc. Thoughts? Also for those into these sorts of books,poetry,art,jewelry etc.,can you explain WHY you like it? Before anyone gets ticked at me,I just want to understand it thru your eyes -so don't be mean!!:mum


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Some people are into very weird things.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Thus the tv show.....Come on people,pry open that skull and let me have a peek!


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I am very disgusted (although this is not really the word I am looking for) of these kind of stuff, I unfortunately do not have the stomach fortitude to watch these kind of stuff.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Just a wee bump. I'm very curious about the mindset behind this.


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

i've been watching that show since the start, i still think the "mortician to model" lady has SA or some type of severe anxiety issue.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

puffins said:


> i've been watching that show since the start, i still think the "mortician to model" lady has SA or some type of severe anxiety issue.


I've never seen that one,only 2 episodes. I checked online though and read some comments-Laura Flook,right? She was mentioned over and over again,looked at her website-she is posed in one of her creations lying on a morticians table in her home,while playing dead??? Did she come across as nervous,scared?


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

Still Waters said:


> I've never seen that one,only 2 episodes. I checked online though and read some comments-Laura Flook,right? She was mentioned over and over again,looked at her website-she is posed in one of her creations lying on a morticians table in her home,while playing dead??? Did she come across as nervous,scared?


yeah she did, nervous, scared, and weird/whatever other word.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

puffins said:


> yeah she did, nervous, scared, and weird/whatever other word.


One more question,then I'll quit being irritating.:yes Was she buying or selling? What was the item? Clearly I watch waaaay too much TV!


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

Still Waters said:


> One more question,then I'll quit being irritating.:yes Was she buying or selling? What was the item? Clearly I watch waaaay too much TV!


lol, if i remember, one time it was a corset and the next it was a morticians table that she was looking for, can't remember if she bought one though, and since she's a designer she made a dress or something for the owner-lady.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Just one more bump-then I'm done --- Anyone else? Oddities galore,come on people!!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I love macabre stuff, so this is right up my alley! I don't really know my mindset behind it, other than I don't think we should be afraid of things like that.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

zomgz said:


> I love macabre stuff, so this is right up my alley! I don't really know my mindset behind it, other than I don't think we should be afraid of things like that.


The items that center around death especially,doesn't it seem disrespectful to use them as decoration? They're so callous about bones,coffins,mortuary items-I can't get past the thought that these things were used for/on people that someone loved and now they're knickknacks in someone's house?? - Or they're seen as something to amuse? It's not so much about being afraid,but more about being unable to so casually dismiss these items as mere decorative pieces??


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

What goes through my head is that they're just items, stuff, things. I believe in souls, but I don't believe that souls inhabit belongings. Nor do I think the soul is attached or cares much about things they leave behind in a materialistic world, including their body or skeleton.

But I can definitely see how someone could find that disrespectful to people's things. If I knew someone had a necklace or a personal belonging that they loved dearly because of the emotions attached to it, I would leave it with them.

So I guess I'm with you on that one, it's both interesting and appalling at the same time. Which is the allure of it I guess.


----------

